# Datenbank mit Hibernate erstellen



## Martin_1989 (6. Okt 2010)

Hallo,
Habe versucht mittels eines Tutorials eine Datenbank mittels Hibernate anzulegen.
allerdings werden alle import anweisungen in java sofort rot unterstrichen.
Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen, da ich sonst noch nie mit hibernate gearbeitet habe.

meine hibernate.cfg:

[XML]<?xml version='1.0' encoding='utf-8'?>

<!DOCTYPE hibernate-configuration PUBLIC
        "-//Hibernate/Hibernate Configuration DTD 3.0//EN"
        "http://hibernate.sourceforge.net/hibernate-configuration-3.0.dtd">
<hibernate-configuration>
    <session-factory>

        <!-- Database connection settings -->
        <property name="connection.driver_class">com.mysql.jdbc.Driver</property>
        <property name="connection.url">jdbc:mysql://localhost/contactmanager</property>
        <property name="connection.username">mysql</property>
        <property name="connection.password"></property>

        <!-- JDBC connection pool (use the built-in) -->
        <property name="connection.pool_size">1</property>

        <!-- SQL dialect -->
        <property name="dialect">org.hibernate.dialect.MySQLDialect</property>

        <!-- Enable Hibernate's automatic session context management, in this case the 
        session will be close after each transaction! -->
        <property name="current_session_context_class">thread</property>

        <!-- Disable the second-level cache  -->
        <property name="cache.provider_class">org.hibernate.cache.NoCacheProvider</property>         
        <!-- Echo all executed SQL to stdout -->
        <property name="show_sql">false</property>

        <!-- auto create tables -->
        <property name="hbm2ddl.auto">update</property>

        <!-- Mappings -->
        <mapping class="contactmanager.data.domain.Contact"/>
        <mapping class="contactmanager.data.domain.ContactGroup"/>

    </session-factory>

</hibernate-configuration>[/XML]

lg


----------



## Atze (6. Okt 2010)

Martin_1989 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> Habe versucht mittels eines Tutorials eine Datenbank mittels Hibernate anzulegen.
> allerdings werden alle import anweisungen in java sofort rot unterstrichen.



hast du hibernate denn runtergeladen und zum classpath geadded?


----------



## Martin_1989 (6. Okt 2010)

ja, hab ich.
lg


----------



## Atze (6. Okt 2010)

wenn die ide das schon rot unterstreicht, findet sie die klassen wohl nicht! was ist das denn überhaupt für ne ide, eclipse, netbeans? gibts denn zu dem roten strich auch ne fehlermeldung?


----------



## Martin_1989 (6. Okt 2010)

ide ist eclipse
ja, es werden wohl die klassen nicht gefunden

Fehlermeldung: The import javax.persistence.Column cannot be resolved


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (7. Okt 2010)

Somit hast du nicht alle benötigten Libraries!
Es fehlt wohl unter anderem die ejb3-persistence.jar


----------

